# Cpt 94620



## a_starra (Aug 1, 2008)

Our pulmonary hypertension patients have a variety of tests on their visit day including a 6 minute walk, EKG, Echo, and an MD visit.  We have not been billing for the professional interp of the six minute walk (94620).  Can we bill for this?


----------

